# Worried



## kas1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi i should be 7 weeks pregnant today, and yesterday was uncomfortable with constipation.When going to the toilet  and had some red blood when i wiped. I then checked afew more times and there still was a small amount of blood. This has stopped now and ive had none today. I had my bowels opened alot yesterday in the end and wondered if this excatubated it. I was bloated a lot last night and could'nt sleep. Basically i am worried could i have lost this pregnancy or if it was a miscarriage,would i still be bleeding. I have a scan thursday and am petrified about it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Was the blood definitely  vaginal rather than from you straining with constipation? Miscarriages don't ALWAYS carrying on bleeding, but as you've only had a very small amount, whilst it's not normal, it's less concerning than a heavier amount,
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kas1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Emily,the bleeding was vaginal,and straining seemed to make a bit more come out, none since sunday though. I have'nt got many pregnancy syptoms apart from bloating/constipation and sometimes slightly sore breasts so i guess i'll have to wait till my scan.


----------

